
Ask HN: How is your experience with Village Capital program? - kumartanmay
Before we are part of the cohort, we have to demo our product on Skype this Monday, 30th Oct. This is going to be my second demo, and I need inputs before I decide to invest my time on it. I sucked at my first product demo.
======
iopuy
What is Village Capital? Is this another bootcamp? Seems like quite a few have
gone under recently.

~~~
kumartanmay
It's an accelerator program for social ventures.

